# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Una mariposa.

## frfmfrfm

Estando tranquilamente me llego a los pies una mariposa en bastante mal estado la cogí, metí en un sobre hecho con un folio y aquí están las fotos, lo que más me ha extrañado han sido las escamas.









Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Compañeros subo la segunda parte de las fotos que realice a la pobre mariposa en su últimas horas, se puede ver el ojo un poco abollado formado por gran cantidad de ojos simples y las antenas que sirve de órgano sensitivos, auditivos y táctiles. 











Bueno esto es todo.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

